# Snow



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

There's chaos in many areas of Vancouver. Cars and buses are stuck. Hills should be avoided. Kingsway from Boundary to Fraser is icy. Hastings seems OK there's actually not much snow from Main to Rupert. This was at 10:45am. I have a 4x4 but if you don't have super traction I'd stay home.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, crazy, yesterday was pretty bad too.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, we have at least 6" and counting outside our place in S. Burnaby. Built a nice snowman yesterday, gonna add a whole snow "family" today.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't find the original photo but I think this happened today?


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

North Delta is bad, it was bad @7am, and the snow has not slowed down. If you don't absolutely have to, please stay off the roads :bigsmile:


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Dancer Knocked Out After Failed Flip : Latest viral videos : Canoe TV

posted last year too but never fails to amuse me.......................lol


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

onefishtwofish said:


> Dancer Knocked Out After Failed Flip : Latest viral videos : Canoe TV
> 
> posted last year too but never fails to amuse me.......................lol


Too much Vodka! LOL


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I had between 4-6 inches at my house...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> I had between 4-6 inches at my house...


I'm close to Broadway and Cambie and I had about the same here. I don't think that downtown got much snow at least not on the east-side.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Honestly I spent 5 hours driving today all in Vancouver and in total I seen 2 snow plough and 1 salt truck. 1 Snow plough was right out in UBC and was trying to push a tree of the road, salt truck out in UBC making it slush so it could freeze while new snow was coming down still and then on my way home I seen a snow plough on King Edward around Main Street. The roads today were much much worse then they were yesterday in my opinion and it seemed like a lack of planning on the city part having crews out in Vancouver. I don't know about other cities. Good thing I've got a $1400 pair of winter tires on my van because there was a few times I was driving on sheets of ice out on side streets in UBC and had myself going absolutely no where.

I'm sure there are many happy people who got turned around on the middle of a hill in a intersection that hadn't been ploughed on King Edward just after Arbutus today because of a tree that was leaning over into another in between two houses. Nothing like 6 cards all trying to make a turn like that on slush, ice and new snow....


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Honestly I spent 5 hours driving today all in Vancouver and in total I seen 2 snow plough and 1 salt truck. 1 Snow plough was right out in UBC and was trying to push a tree of the road, salt truck out in UBC making it slush so it could freeze while new snow was coming down still and then on my way home I seen a snow plough on King Edward around Main Street. The roads today were much much worse then they were yesterday in my opinion and it seemed like a lack of planning on the city part having crews out in Vancouver. I don't know about other cities. Good thing I've got a $1400 pair of winter tires on my van because there was a few times I was driving on sheets of ice out on side streets in UBC and had myself going absolutely no where.
> 
> I'm sure there are many happy people who got turned around on the middle of a hill in a intersection that hadn't been ploughed on King Edward just after Arbutus today because of a tree that was leaning over into another in between two houses. Nothing like 6 cards all trying to make a turn like that on slush, ice and new snow....


I think that chains is the only thing that's good for ice. The hill on King Ed leading up to Dunbar Street must have been harsh. This city is stupid when it comes to dealing with snow and ice. 
I was at King Ed and Main around 9:15am this morning heading to Knight. I made it down the hill and up the hill at Fraser but only 'cause the lights were in my favor.

A van is better than a pickup unless it has weight in the box. I fishtailed countless times when I accelerated to fast. By fast I mean 10-20 km/h. Using my 4x4 saved me several times.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i think our last accumulated amount of snow we measured was between 16 and 17 inches. Probably hit 18 but i stopped measuring. That was for the two days of snow with some of it melting between snowfalls too. It was odd though, the snow yesterday morning looked like a minor light snowfall at my place, but go down 3 blocks and it was a white out almost. I made it to work fine, bus only for stalled for a few minutes, but other guys were hours late from surrey and beyond  Today the snow was coming down worse so i just threw in the towel and stayed home. Translink advised the community shuttles to not attempt the trip up the hill (detoured and sometimes 1/4 of the route) and there was no way i was going to try a bus that likely wasn't coming.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

neven said:


> i think our last accumulated amount of snow we measured was between 16 and 17 inches. Probably hit 18 but i stopped measuring. That was for the two days of snow with some of it melting between snowfalls too. It was odd though, the snow yesterday morning looked like a minor light snowfall at my place, but go down 3 blocks and it was a white out almost. I made it to work fine, bus only for stalled for a few minutes, but other guys were hours late from surrey and beyond  Today the snow was coming down worse so i just threw in the towel and stayed home. Translink advised the community shuttles to not attempt the trip up the hill (detoured and sometimes 1/4 of the route) and there was no way i was going to try a bus that likely wasn't coming.


Do you call it a snow day or a tank maintenance day when you get to stay home? =)


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

It was a crazy day. It took me almost less time to get from Harris rd in Pitt meadows to 12th and Main then it did for me to go from Main and 12th to Main and 49th. I'm glad I was not plowing up on the plateau or Heritage mtn . It must have been a zoo.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah getting to nanaimo street was good. From there onto Dunbar a slow go. Going home..took me almost 3 hours. Bumper to bumper crawl on 41st then Joyce plugged up so went up king sway and ended up going through a lake with tidal waves! Once I got to willing don all good.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Does not matter how much you spend on snow tires or having a 4x4 or all wheel drive. You have to have the right brand and type of winter/snow tires. IMO Bridgestone Blizzak are one of the best. Also there were so many ppl who did not know or even experienced snow/winter driving. Fools...


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Just watching the news, found out as to why I didn't see any snow ploughs on the regular streets of Vancouver. They were to busy clearing the bike lanes. They've got 3 trucks dedicated to clearing the bike lanes and salting them.............


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Smallermouse said:


> Does not matter how much you spend on snow tires or having a 4x4 or all wheel drive. You have to have the right brand and type of winter/snow tires. IMO Bridgestone Blizzak are one of the best. Also there were so many ppl who did not know or even experienced snow/winter driving. Fools...


e

Well I was driving on ICE today and snow tires are tires made for snow. I had to STOP a couple of times where there was a slight incline, today. My 4x4 option got me going!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Just watching the news, found out as to why I didn't see any snow ploughs on the regular streets of Vancouver. They were to busy clearing the bike lanes. They've got 3 trucks dedicated to clearing the bike lanes and salting them.............


Great! I'm not opposed to bikes but they should not have special treatment.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Lamplighter said:


> Great! I'm not opposed to bikes but they should not have special treatment.


To further that, if cars can't drive on the roads due to condition, how do the bikes get to these bike lanes since they are supposed to use the same roads when there isn't a dedicated bike lane? =)

I'm not against the bike lanes either, but with what I'm seeing as the bigger picture... we could do without them or someone with a brain could properly plan them so it doesn't screw up everything around them (this is another topic though!)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Smallermouse said:


> Does not matter how much you spend on snow tires or having a 4x4 or all wheel drive. You have to have the right brand and type of winter/snow tires. IMO Bridgestone Blizzak are one of the best. Also there were so many ppl who did not know or even experienced snow/winter driving. Fools...


I've got Cooper Discoverer M+S tires on my van. They rate higher for snow then Bridgestone Blizzak. The problem isn't the snow, its the ice that is under the snow because the city never cleared anything or like out in UBC salted the snow, to melt it, so it could freeze while fresh snow was falling.....

According to city of Vancouver they had 20 vehicles on the road for clearning snow, if 3 of those were dedicated clearing the bike lanes that just shows you how ridiculous the whole idea is. 15% of the resources dedicated to something that probably only a small handful of people actually used the bike lanes today and that's because they are bike couriers!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I could drive with bald tires in SNOW. Most of the issues occur when people get stuck on hills. A red light at the top of a hill can screw up the flow of traffic. Momentum keeps cars moving in snow. Enter the ICE and it becomes a whole different ballgame. I drive a pickup now and they are light in the rear end. Fill the box with snow and that really helps with traction. A 4x4 gets all 4 wheels working and that's super important on a hill or if you're stuck in a snowbank. It doesn't seem like a 4x4 enhances everyday driving,


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

bonsai dave said:


> It was a crazy day. It took me almost less time to get from Harris rd in Pitt meadows to 12th and Main then it did for me to go from Main and 12th to Main and 49th. I'm glad I was not plowing up on the plateau or Heritage mtn . It must have been a zoo.


The problem was between 15th and 16th on Main in the Southbound lanes . There's a hill with a light at 16th. Buses couldn't get up the hill and they were blocking lanes.


----------

